# Independence Day 2: Neuer TV-Trailer zeigt unter anderem Brent Spiner



## SimonFistrich (5. April 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Independence Day 2: Neuer TV-Trailer zeigt unter anderem Brent Spiner* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Independence Day 2: Neuer TV-Trailer zeigt unter anderem Brent Spiner


----------



## D-Wave (5. April 2016)

Hoffe der wird son richtiger Schocker. Hatte damals als Kind die Hose voll. Rießen Ufos.


----------



## LOX-TT (5. April 2016)

wieso lebt der Doc? Der wurde doch im 1. Teil von dem Alien erdrosselt?


----------



## UthaSnake (6. April 2016)

Wer weiß was in Deleted Scenes noch passiert ist!


----------



## Spruso (10. April 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> wieso lebt der Doc? Der wurde doch im 1. Teil von dem Alien erdrosselt?



Das habe ich mich auch gerade gefragt..."Frieden?----kein Frieden----sterben!"


----------



## Creaturs (10. April 2016)

Ich bin ja wirklich mal gespannt was aus dem Film wird. Leider schaut das irgendwie wieder nur nach Geldmacherei aus. Ähnlich wie bei Jurassic World... Hoffe mal, dass die auch mal ein wenig Inhalt mit in den Film einbringen und das nicht nur ein Standard-Actionfilm wird.


----------



## Ajkula (19. April 2016)

Jurassic World war zumindest sehr lustig.
Was ich dabei eher komisch fand war dass der ältere Bruder von den beiden Parkbesuchern, seiner daheim verbliebenen Freundin wegen, so erschreckend uninteressiert war. Meine Güte! Dinosaurier, echte Dinosaurier, wenn es das geben würde, ich wäre vermutlich bei diesem Reitgehege für Kinder und würde die Minitriceratropse streicheln 

Ich denke ID2 wird nicht schlecht werden, die scheinen alle Hauptrollen aus dem ersten Film wieder mit den selben Leuten besetzt zu haben, frage mich aber wie Brent Spinners Figur überlebt hat, und wieso er im Film eine Cervicalstütze trägt wo das ganze doch 20 Jahre her ist? Die werden uns doch nicht erzählen wollen das die Schauspieler in ein paar wochen 20 Jahre gealtert sind, oder werden alle "digital verjüngt" wie in diesem X-Men-Film?


----------

